# Across the Universe Soundtrack



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Let me start off by saying right now that even though I'm giving a good review to this CD I'm no Beatles fanboy. Historically I've been lukewarm on the band and never understood the huge following and hype that they've commanded for five decades or so. I shudder when Sir Paul opens his mouth to sing or speak and all the hippy stuff is lost on me.

So I saw this movie when it was in the theaters as a "date night" with the wife. It didn't have as much eye candy as I expected (I expected 2 hours straight of mind-blowing visuals) but the acting, music and story were much better than I expected. I also realized that many Beatle's songs that had no draw for me were suddenly appealing with slightly changed instrumentals and different singers. "I want to hold your hand" sounded much better to me with a subdued band and T.V. Carpio singing. "It won't be long" was much better with Evan Rachel Wood singing. 

So I bought the CD and a used CD shop and listened to it for a while. I wasn't disappointed. I think it is a very good recording with great studio work. As stated I love the re-imaginings of most of the songs. I've listened to it quite a few times now (odd for a non-Beatles guy) and liked it enough to order the "Deluxe" 2-disk version. I'll comment on that when it arrives in the mail. 

Hardcore Beatles fans might not like the different versions of these songs, some may. I think anyone who, like me, never understood Beatlesmania should give this disk a try.


----------



## xcapri79 (Jun 7, 2008)

As a Beatles fan I think that "Across the Universe" was awesome! I don't think you could create such a movie with songs from any other group other than the Beatles. Remember first and foremost the Beatles were the greatest group of songwriters that the industry has ever and will ever see.

No other group in music has had two lead singers and song writers with the ability and personality of John Lennon and Paul McCartney. George Harrison himself stands on his own as an accomplished singer, songwriter and musician. Ringo Star was simply the luckiest man in the world to have been part of this group. 

The Beatles best exemplify being in the right place at the right time as they led the British Invasion and sparked the rapid growth of the entire multi-billion dollar popular music industry. That was Beatlemania. 

Perhaps the greatest tributes come from musicians themselves. Brian May of Queen acknowledged on the Queen DVD, the widely held view that the Beatles with George Martin wrote the "Bible" of Rock music. They laid the ground work for all future bands and artists. Remember that Sgt. Pepper was done in 1967 before everyone else!

When asked what song would you have liked to have written, Brian Adams responded, "Any Beatles song". Like Strawberry Fields, the Beatles are forever!


----------

